
These Apple Engineers Want to Put Backup Camera with Computer Vision on Your Car - pakman
http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2016/06/21/pearl-backup-camera/#2e25dff65b34
======
mrshoe
It's been great working on this product, and with this amazing team, for the
past couple of years!

Sure feels fantastic to take the "stealth mode" veil of secrecy off our
startup today.

------
MaxLeiter
"Pearl thinks that about every one in four cars in the United States on the
road today has one"

Isn't this the kind of statistic they should know in order to show the
possible market?

